# US Tiguan vs German Allspace



## PacWestJoe (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know the difference between the US and the German Allspace? Does it make sense to import a US version to Germany?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

PacWestJoe said:


> Hi, does anyone know the difference between the US and the German Allspace? Does it make sense to import a US version to Germany?


You'll have to modify the tail lights, a project I'm hoping to start soon to have amber turns, prolly have to change the radio as well.

If you are going overseas and then want to come back with the same car then it can make sense as you can't bring a German one over here.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

USA vs EU
1. DGUA + Aisin AQ450 vs CZPA+ DQ500 DSG7
2. Halogen headlamp vs Basis LED. Eu model is without halogen. Only LED basis or LED MID. NAR LED MID is without DLA assist.
3. NAR Rear tail only basis vs EU tail HIGH or Basis
4. No AUTOHOLD
5. NAR model is without 3 zones climatronic. S trim with manual air-conditioning
6. NAR model is without rear door ambient light.
7. NAR model is without Heated Windshield.
8. NAR model is without automatic parking
9. NAR model is without HUD display.
10. Line assist camera has only SEL-P. EU line assist has Trendline.
11. NAR ACC up to 160km/h. EU - up to 210km/h
12. NAR tiguan has display 6.5" and 8" - European 8" and 9.2"
13. NAR model seat is without massage.


ALL NAR tiguan has activated BLUETOOTH, APP-CONNECT, BLIND SPOT ASSIST.

European TRENDLINE is better that NAR S and SE trim.
USA SEL trim - as EUROPEAN comfortline, but without line assist camera, rain sensor.
SEL-P - as European higline, but without 3D tail, 9.2" discover PRO.


For import to EU you need replace rear tail. NAR model is without rear fog and amber turn signal.




Zabes64 said:


> You'll have to modify the tail lights, a project I'm hoping to start soon to have amber turns, prolly have to change the radio as well.
> 
> If you are going overseas and then want to come back with the same car then it can make sense as you can't bring a German one over here.


Amber turn is easy. Cost ~5$


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, curious as to how amber is easy and ~$5? I’ve never seen a NAR model with amber lights, and would be interested in doing that on mine. Reminds me of when I got Euro LED tails for my ‘06 Jetta back in the day and enabling amber lights. 










Those were the days, ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

US Tiguan is cheaped down to keep the cost under certain price point.
Also dont forget about emissions. European fuel is more expensive but its higher quality. Manufacturers tune their ECUs accordingly.

I would definitely not bring US Tiguan to Europe, ill feel embarrassed with it 

PS: you can buy 6speed manual in Europe 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to modify the tail lights, a project I'm hoping to start soon to have amber turns, prolly have to change the radio as well.
> ...


Please explain, especially since the tails are $500 to get ones with amber, how can it be done for $5, especially with the missing wires?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Zabes64 said:


> Please explain, especially since the tails are $500 to get ones with amber, how can it be done for $5, especially with the missing wires?


Just guessing here. Crack open the taillight re-solder yellow Leds. Leds are cheap. 
Maybe another $20 for a good headlight sealer to seal up the taillight


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Vasia01 said:


> USA vs EU
> 1. DGUA + Aisin AQ450 vs CZPA+ DQ500 DSG7
> 2. Halogen headlamp vs Basis LED. Eu model is without halogen. Only LED basis or LED MID. NAR LED MID is without DLA assist.
> 3. NAR Rear tail only basis vs EU tail HIGH or Basis
> ...





Zabes64 said:


> Vasia01 said:
> 
> 
> > Zabes64 said:
> ...


Agreed, please explain how you did this for $5. 

You need all new tail lamp housings which run $500. Then you need to run additional wiring as well. Probably coding in addition to all that.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> Agreed, please explain how you did this for $5.
> 
> You need all new tail lamp housings which run $500. Then you need to run additional wiring as well. Probably coding in addition to all that.


No need replace tail lamp. No need additional wiring. Need coding and parts ~5$


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, please explain how you did this for $5.
> ...


I call BS on this, no information being given or even trying to help, which is really against the spirit of these forums.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> I call BS on this, no information being given or even trying to help, which is really against the spirit of these forums.


I converted about 10 NAR TIG to EU without replacing tail. Need replace only 1 tailgate tail for rear fog light.


----------



## RichRios (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mex Tig amber tail liights*

The Tiguan LWB sold in Mexico has Amber rear turn signals, so I don't know how VW is saving money by having Red in the US version which is also assembled in Mexico.

Next time I'm down there, I'll check out availability and pricing of the Mexican Amber taillight. The amber peeps through a clear rectangle, where one would expect the back-up lights to shine, so it might be more of a question of rewiring than replacing the entire tail light.

KIA SUVs have their rear turn lights on the lower bumper - strange but at least they are amber!

Note: Gen 1 Tiguans had amber taillights from 2009-2011, then switched to a redesigned all-red taillight in 2012 up to the Tiguan Ltd. (along with Jettas, etc.).


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

RichRios said:


> The Tiguan LWB sold in Mexico has Amber rear turn signals, so I don't know how VW is saving money by having Red in the US version which is also assembled in Mexico.


All Tiguan LWB assembled only in Mexico.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Vasia01 said:


> No need replace tail lamp. No need additional wiring. Need coding and parts ~5$


Dude the NAR Tiguan can’t be fitted with with amber leds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

RichRios said:


> The Tiguan LWB sold in Mexico has Amber rear turn signals, so I don't know how VW is saving money by having Red in the US version which is also assembled in Mexico.
> 
> Next time I'm down there, I'll check out availability and pricing of the Mexican Amber taillight. The amber peeps through a clear rectangle, where one would expect the back-up lights to shine, so it might be more of a question of rewiring than replacing the entire tail light.
> 
> ...


The ROW cars have too small turn signals for NAR hence why the original amber area is deleted and break lights do the job (which are red). For NAR focused models like Atlas and Jetta and the upcoming Cross Sport/2020 Passat, the turn signals are and will be amber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > I call BS on this, no information being given or even trying to help, which is really against the spirit of these forums.
> ...


2010 vs 2018 is 2 different cars


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

autostrophic said:


> The ROW cars have too small turn signals for NAR hence why the original amber area is deleted and break lights do the job (which are red). For NAR focused models like Atlas and Jetta and the upcoming Cross Sport/2020 Passat, the turn signals are and will be amber.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rear brake/turn signals on tesla model 3 are much thinner and have less lighted area.

VW just wants to save a few pennies on wiring harness and led diodes. :thumbdown:


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> 2010 vs 2018 is 2 different cars


Ten 2018 MY Tiguans


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > 2010 vs 2018 is 2 different cars
> ...


Ok then offer to help those of us that are interested. No one finds it cute, people bragging about things they can do, when they aren't interested in helping. 

If you're interested in helping, please write a post on how to code it, if you're not then please stop posting about things that are unhelpful.


----------

